# this forum is................so amazing i just can't stop posting!!!... i love it!!!



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

i used to really like this forum but i have been logging on in the last few weeks and i must say i find it boring.

silly threads and banter

and the photos have gone well downhill,
and a few of the old posters seem to have dissapeared.

do they think the same as me?

i start to reply to some threads and then delete as i cant be bothered.

so whats going on here?


----------



## domromer (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello, Welcome back. 

Things must of gone downhill because you weren't around.


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

ha ha very funny.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 1, 2008)

Fun? Addictive? Inspiring?  That's how I'd complete the question from your thread title.



Sometimes things slow down a bit in the dead of winter. Photo ops in cold/snowy locations are fewer, people go on vacation, etc etc.



[And btw, some of us quite enjoy the 'silly banter' threads.  'To each his own' and 'one size does not fit all', doncha know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]


----------



## Antithesis (Mar 1, 2008)

I usually just check every couple days for interesting threads, or see if I can chime in and tell d40 owners about AF-S lenses (lol, jk). 

Often times there is no reason to post, so I don't, but if I can help someone with a gear decision, or pass on a little nugget of wisdom that they might not have heard before than I will. I thought that was the joy of online forums, but maybe not.


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

maybe im just being a grump


----------



## Puscas (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> maybe im just being a grump



that could be it! 


I've been away for a while and the only thing I noticed is that it has grown so much. I can hardly keep up with all the posts. But that's a good thing, right?





pascal


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 1, 2008)

i check almost every day


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

i check everyday usually three or four times but nothing has interested me lately


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

I usually check almost daily, maybe just view, sometimes get involved with silly threads and banter, sometimes look for answers, sometimes comment on photos, sometimes post a photo.  I don't know what it will be because there are so many variables.  To me, that's a good thang.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2008)

It's quite common to go through phases. You think the forum is great and you have fun then it sort of pales.
You get to a stage where you just come on, post a few funnies, maybe look at a few pictures, then go and do something more interesting.
A bit like life really.


----------



## Arch (Mar 1, 2008)

The forum is the same as its always been. You make it what it is.. if your not enjoying it ask yourself why.


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

Arch said:


> The forum is the same as its always been. You make it what it is.. if your not enjoying it ask yourself why.


 
i explained why in my first post. did you not read it?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Mar 1, 2008)

Are their a lot of snapshottish and amateur pictures?  Yes.  But there are still a lot of good shots showing up around here.

I like the silly threads and the banter, if you don't, why not just ignore them?

On another forum that I frequent this came up, a HUGE discussion as to whether to get rid of the Off Topic chat, which I was all for.  Here it is much more controlled, on the other forum it was nothing more than religion and politics which takes away from the forums.  Here I feel that it keeps the forums together, keeps it from being too serious.


----------



## Arch (Mar 1, 2008)

well, yes i did. What i ment is... why blame the forum for your own problem. If you find it boring and you cant be bothered to post, then dont... we dont hold guns to peoples heads.


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Are their a lot of snapshottish and amateur pictures? Yes. But there are still a lot of good shots showing up around here.
> 
> I like the silly threads and the banter, if you don't, why not just ignore them?


 

i do ignore them.

but i click to read something interesting about photography and whens its not its wasting my time.

do anybody go on any other forums i may be interested in?


----------



## Arch (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> do anybody go on any other forums i may be interested in?



yahoo chat?


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

Arch said:


> yahoo chat.


 

decent photo forums i mean.


----------



## Arch (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> decent photo forums i mean.



google.com


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 1, 2008)

What old posters?  You've been a member since August.  That's (counts on fingers) seven months.  I haven't seen a big decline in the "old" posters in that time.  Granted, I'm trying to remember the last time Charlie or Matt posted, but I'm guessing it was way before August.

Our lives aren't solely photography, you know.  We are friends.  We horse around with each other.  If you think the quality of the pictures posted has declined, post some.  Offer feedback.  I've been doing the same.  (That's not a plug for my pics, btw.)

We all work to make TPF work, Jols.  I understand if you're disenchanted with things at the moment, but seriously, things'll change.  They always do.


----------



## jols (Mar 1, 2008)

this thread is turning into the kinda ones that bore me.

ive done the googling and found other places.
i will be back now and again but pastures new await me.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 1, 2008)

See you around then


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 1, 2008)

Bon voyage and bon appetit


----------



## Antithesis (Mar 1, 2008)

I usually stick around here, but I sometimes chime in on the dpreview forums, or just read this or that about some obscure lens. It seems like people over there are just made of money though, lots of people with consumer grade lenses on D3's. Dentists no doubt.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> this thread is turning into the kinda ones that bore me.



And your contribution to this thread to stop it from becoming boring has been...?
In this life we tend to get out only what we put in.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> this thread is turning into the kinda ones that bore me.


Apparantly, I am easily amused.


----------



## domromer (Mar 1, 2008)

jols said:


> i do ignore them.
> 
> but i click to read something interesting about photography and whens its not its wasting my time.
> 
> do anybody go on any other forums i may be interested in?



photo.net


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 1, 2008)

domromer said:


> photo.net



Too late!  we've been abandoned.  _I'm cold...and there are wolves around me._


----------



## DeadEye (Mar 1, 2008)

domromer said:


> photo.net



That is on my favorite list

  What do the Elves say?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 2, 2008)

DeadEye said:


> What do the Elves say?


 
He says he knows where Shergar is....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 2, 2008)

Lord Lucan is riding him in the 3.30. Everyone knows that.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm usually good at non-sequiturs, but....


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate this place. But I'm a masochist, so I hang around... 
That gives me mixed feelings, but since I'm also an existencialist, I keep coming back.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 3, 2008)

And as the rest of us are sadists, we let you.


----------



## Luminosity (Apr 12, 2008)

<---- Old poster back for more....

C'mon people...give me some boredom! My life is too exciting right now and Facebook *in twang accent* _"just don't LOVE meh like yews do...."!

:heart:
_


----------



## Luminosity (Apr 12, 2008)

1:16am Update: my ear was itchy...so I scratched it.


----------



## ferny (Apr 12, 2008)

Tina!!!

:hug::


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> this thread is turning into the kinda ones that bore me.


 
Remember you are the only one who can allow yourself to be bored. Lighten up.. And you will see how fun and inspiring this forum actually is.


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

i pop in now and again cant find anything interesting to read so leave again and by this thread being revived it just shows how boring it is here


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you mind? Some of us are trying to sleep.


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

i dont mind at all


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> i pop in now and again cant find anything interesting to read so leave again and by this thread being revived it just shows how boring it is here



lol.. well if you make a thread such as this you cant expect people who like TPF not to want to comment or bump the thread. To be honest i find this thread quite embarrassing for you... i was hoping it was never going to be bumped, but like i said, what can you do.

... and BTW if you think its boring here, why are you still regularly on?... you must really dislike this place huh?.... you dont really need to answer that.


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

i come on to this forum quite often but do not post much as nothing ever interests me.

but i live in hope it will buck up and maybe someone will post something that has not been said a billion times


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> i come on to this forum quite often but do not post much as nothing ever interests me.
> 
> but i live in hope it will buck up and maybe someone will post something that has not been said a billion times




Maybe you could be that person. No?


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> i come on to this forum quite often but do not post much as nothing ever interests me.
> 
> but i live in hope it will buck up and maybe someone will post something that has not been said a billion times



just wait until i start serious posting again!

just kidding


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2008)

This is serious Photo Forum


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah right.

but its so good people are still replying to this tired old thread. lol


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2008)

Bloody noisy kids...mumble...may as well get up...gripe...make some coffee...mumble...won't get any more sleep....zzzz


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

you would if you were not so interested


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 12, 2008)

This is my post. I feel I have to contribute to one of the most obnoxious threads ever. 

THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD....IS GREAT PLEASURE


----------



## jols (Apr 12, 2008)

care to explain yourself


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 12, 2008)

What and have one of us break the habit of a lifetime?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> care to explain yourself



According to her avatar she's the Dali llama...


----------



## Corry (Apr 12, 2008)

Arch said:


> lol.. well if you make a thread such as this you cant expect people who like TPF not to want to comment or bump the thread. To be honest i find this thread quite embarrassing for you... i was hoping it was never going to be bumped, but like i said, what can you do.
> 
> ... and BTW if you think its boring here, why are you still regularly on?... you must really dislike this place huh?.... you dont really need to answer that.



We need a 'nail on the head' smiley.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 12, 2008)

jols said:


> i explained why in my first post. did you not read it?



.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 12, 2008)

Andrea K said:


> .


 

A period is worth a thousand words.. and questions, and smartass remarks.. 


Well said.:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> A period is worth a thousand words..



Most of them expletives. Girls would still rather not have them


----------



## Corry (Apr 13, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Most of them expletives. Girls would still rather not have them




 So very true!


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> i used to really like this forum but i have been logging on in the last few weeks and i must say i find it boring.
> 
> silly threads and banter
> 
> ...



You want to see a boring forum......

Go here - [Spam]


----------



## ScottS (Apr 13, 2008)

RyMo said:


> *burp*
> 
> Excuse me :er:


 
Root beer does that to ya!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> You want to see a boring forum......
> 
> Go here - [Spam]


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

lostprophet said:


>



It's not my fault we only have 195 users who don't use the forum.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)

well you would have 196 but it never shows me a confirmation code


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Root beer does that to ya!


Yeah, but the tequila farts are killers....... :lmao:


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> well you would have 196 but it never shows me a confirmation code



Are you registering with the forum or the main site?


There is no confirmation code.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

Ah, yes that makes sence, that is the forum registration. I asked denis to remove the link entirely and he gave me a reason why he can't...I can't remember it off hand but...


Forum registration is disabled, It's an effective antispam thing. Registering on the main site gives full acess to the forums all in one account. 

Here is the link that does it all

[Super Spam]

Then loging into the forum uses the same username and pasword set for the main site account.


They are seperate but at the same time one


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

and twelve hours later and still your jabbering on 

i go to bed wake up and your still talking about this same boring thread


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> and twelve hours later and still your jabbering on
> 
> i go to bed wake up and your still talking about this same boring thread



just like you are  :er:


if you don't like this forum just go, how difficult is it?

you wine and moan about the silly threads and banter on here yet this part of the forum is called OFF TOPIC, now, baring in mind this is a photo forum that means that this part of the forum is for us members to talk about anything other than photography. 

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE BANTER AND SILLY THREADS 
*DON'T    LOOK     HERE 
*
As for saying the photos that are posted these days have gone downhill, well, how about YOU post some photos that are oh so bloody good and teach all us idiots how to use a camera as some of us are not professional photographers like you must be. I'm sorry my animals in the snow and all the other photos I've posted of late are so crap by your standards but hey, like I care :er:

Seriously get a life!! there are people being murdered, raped and starving to death and you go on and on and on and on and on about how this bad this forum is.

If you don't like it leave

I like it how it is and I plan on staying and I'm not changing my ways.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> and twelve hours later and still your jabbering on
> 
> i go to bed wake up and your still talking about this same boring thread



It may seem strange to you but the world is full of people who do not think the same as you, they do not like the same things you do, they don't like the same music, they don't like the same food, they don't like the same clothes: in short, they have completely different ideas about life and how to live it.
You may find this thread, and our conversations, boring but that is something you will just have to learn to live with.
From my perspective (because I can't speak for anyone else) I find this thread amusing - but only because of your antics.
You claim to be "bored" by "silly threads and banter" but you keep coming back here to see what is happening and making posts. You must only be doing that because you have some interest in this thread for if you did not then you would not bother to come back at all. 
Now, being interested in something is the antithesis of being bored so your claim to be "bored" by our "silly threads and banter" is quite clearly not true. Therefore you are either lying to us, deluding yourself or you have absolutely no idea what the word 'bored' means.
This gives you two choices: read a dictionary and stop your rather pathetic immature posturing or go away and don't come back.
Whichever one you choose to do rest assured that we won't give a monkey fart.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe that there really is no point in posting this thread since those who really don't care won't respond and those who do will probably be irked by it and respond. Of course, the later was the hope of the OP. After all, a discussion forum is a place for discussion. So, I don't believe the OP when he asserts that he is surprised that the thread lives on. He is actually happy to have created a thread that receives so much attention. In his mind, might this thread put him above being the boring person he is afraid to be? Probably.

jols, why don't you jump in on discussions and take part? When you participate, you will see, fun and interesting conversations happen. Marginalizing yourself is, indeed, boring.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> I believe that there really is no point in posting this thread since those who really don't care won't respond and those who do will probably be irked by it and respond. Of course, the later was the hope of the OP. After all, a discussion forum is a place for discussion. So, I don't believe the OP when he asserts that he is surprised that the thread lives on. He is actually happy to have created a thread that receives so much attention. In his mind, might this thread put him above being the boring person he is afraid to be? Probably.
> 
> jols, why don't you jump in on discussions and take part? When you participate, you will see, fun and interesting conversations happen. Marginalizing yourself is, indeed, boring.


 

been there done that got bored


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> just like you are :er:
> 
> 
> if you don't like this forum just go, how difficult is it?
> ...


 

like you say its off topic and its dicussion.

long may it last.....................................and it probably will........................................the reason i keep coming back is because simply ...................i can


----------



## Arch (Apr 13, 2008)

You *can* yes... for now... depends how you carry on, if you want to act like a troll you'll get banned.... then you *can't*.

I think really we should all just acknowledge that this whole thread is just an obvious attempt at getting some attention.... it never really mattered what the subject is... but unfortunately it ended up being all negative attention... however, you reap what you sow.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

whatever

this is what usually happens those who disagree with the royals get banned


if nobody replied to this thread it would of died so there must be an interest.

it was revived after laying dead for a month.

tells you something

a troll only carries on when fed.

and you are feeding this thread all the time

that is if you think im a troll which i am certainly not


----------



## Arch (Apr 13, 2008)

well to be honest its _your_ fault for starting the thread in the first place... NOT those who post in it.

Also for your information starting a thread about how boring you think the forum is IS trollish.

Its also YOUR choice if you want to ignore the thread and let it go... or continue to try and justify why you think the forum is boring and then (obviously) get respones from people. If you look back this thread wasn't bumped back up because of you... but now that you want to carry on with the 'bored' message it is about you again... happy now you got some more attention?


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

Arch said:


> Also for your information starting a thread about how boring you think the forum is IS trollish.




lol, it's a fasion statement of late.

http://forums.fanart-central.net/viewtopic.php?t=37569


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey jols, where did you go?

I sent you a PM a while back, but you never answered.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont receive pm's.

i have been about but as i said above nothing to comment on.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

yes i could let the thread die and i did but it was revived again [did i already say that?] and if nobody replied it would not even of got off the ground.
i will reply when people seem to want me too.

it is entertaining after all


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> i dont receive pm's.
> 
> i have been about but as i said above nothing to comment on.


 
Well now, that is just crazy. :er:

You sent me a PM asking me a question.  How did you expect me to answer if you don't accept PM's?

I thought maybe you were mad at me?


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

no not mad why what did you do.?

i had some nasty pms so i just flicked the switch.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, there was the little incident where I said I would like to throttle you. I was only joking, of course. I was afraid you may have taken me seriously.

I can't imagine anyone sending you nasty PM's. It is not like you annoy people, or anything.......:shock:


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

lol.

no i knew you were kinda joking.
[walmart is the king ha ha ]

if someone wants to say something say it on the thread not sneaky through a pm.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You disgusting pervert!!!
> 
> :er:


 

dont understand that remark


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

What...I can't hide in the shadows anymore?


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

no i think its an american / british thing.
some things make me laugh and some things make you laugh.
some things you understand and i dont and vice versa


and you still didnt explain


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

its all the same to me, cant tell the difference


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> no i think its an american / british thing.
> some things make me laugh and some things make you laugh.
> some things you understand and i dont and vice versa
> 
> ...



he was making a euphemism i believe


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 13, 2008)

RyMo said:


> ...mangling the wombat?
> 
> ...skinning the wookie?



is that an offer?! :stun:


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

RyMo said:


> ...mangling the wombat?
> 
> ...skinning the wookie?



Wow are you canadians that hairy?:shock::shock:


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Heh. Were Polar Bears



round these parts it's all about the chickens and lizards.

wombats and wookies...oi.

Invest in a bic lol


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

this thread keeps going at this rate...we're gonna need a plunger


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> no i think its an american / british thing.
> some things make me laugh and some things make you laugh.
> some things you understand and i dont and vice versa



You seem to pull this card a lot.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

yes cause its true.

and before you ask i have been to the usa 16 times or there abouts and all over for weeks or months at a time so i think i can have an opinion


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you ever come to Texas?


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

yes


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

What did you think of it?

Most people either love it or hate Texas.  There doesn't seem to be much middle ground.


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

was ok, was there about 4 months.
bout 10 years ago


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

In you travels did you ever learn to use proper grammar or punctuation?  How about capitalization?

Oh, Rick, I hate to say it, but I'm one of those people that isn't too fond of Texas.  Never been sure why that is...


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

yes i can use the english language properly but i choose not too.

why dont you understand the queens english?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 13, 2008)

Oregon doesn't have a queen (or at least...), so why would they use or have a need to understand her form of English?

Surely there are plenty of parts of the UK where other forms of English are used - though I grant you that the chances are that across the UK, the "Queen's English" is almost universally understood, save where English isn't perhaps an individuals first language.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> In you travels did you ever learn to use proper grammar or punctuation? How about capitalization?
> 
> Oh, Rick, I hate to say it, but I'm one of those people that isn't too fond of Texas. Never been sure why that is...


 
That's okay.  Like I said, most folks either love it or hate it.

There is a lot of hot air in this state, if you know what I mean. :er:


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> and twelve hours later and still your jabbering on
> 
> i go to bed wake up and your still talking about this same boring thread


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

Andrea, what is up with your avatar?

What the heck is that?


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

It's a llama...smiling...it loves TPF even though it's dreadfully boring.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

It's not the Queen's English that confuses me...unless the Queen doesn't use proper English, either...


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

It may be an alpaca. I think it is an alpaca.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

bump.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

Andrea K said:


> bump.



Keeping this thread at the top of the page, are we?


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

well it did fall to third. i was worried. this is the only excitement on this forum....................


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

And I can see it's up to us to keep the eggcitement up at appropriate levels, isn't it?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2008)

Why would a native speaker of the English language say she doesn't understand Americanisms, when I use English as a foreign language and understand British speakers, Canadian speakers, American speakers, Australian speakers ... those who use English as lingua franca such as myself ...  :scratch:


----------



## jols (Apr 13, 2008)

when did i say that ????????
there was a joke i didnt get back a long but thats it.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2008)

jols said:


> no i think its an american / british thing.
> some things make me laugh and some things make you laugh.
> *some things you understand and i dont and vice versa*
> 
> ...


 
This thread? Post 92? Seems to have been right here ... But hey, actually I don't really care ... night-night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

Andrea, it must be an alpaca.

If not, that is the weirdest looking llama I have ever seen.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

The 



?


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> The Dali Llama?


 

That has to be the worst pun that I have read in a long time.....:er::mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 13, 2008)

I love cartoons.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> That has to be the worst pun that I have read in a long time.....:er::mrgreen:



good job you can't see the subscribers forum then  honestly that spiffybeth has more unfunny jokes than you can imagine :greenpbl:


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

Sigh.  Unfunny jokes.  I might have to subscribe.

Oh, and for the Dali/Wally Llama deal, I couldn't remember what the cartoon was called.  Once I found out, I came back and edited my thread.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

I would like to personally declare this thread dead (RHYME), while at the same time reviving it via bump.


----------



## ScottS (Apr 13, 2008)

Bump?


_What's that??_


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Bump?
> 
> 
> _What's that??_


 







:lmao:


----------



## ScottS (Apr 13, 2008)

kundalini said:


> :lmao:


 
Ohhh, i see! So, its kind of like a DIP... 

Gotcha!:mrgreen:


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes.  A dip.  I think I've been called that before.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 13, 2008)

so that's what a bump is. thanks! I'm glad I've learned something from this thread!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

I know this thread wasn't pointless.  No matter what Jols says!


----------



## Battou (Apr 13, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Why would a native speaker of the English language say she doesn't understand Americanisms, when I use English as a foreign language and understand British speakers, Canadian speakers, American speakers, Australian speakers ... those who use English as lingua franca such as myself ...  :scratch:




Truth be told....No language in the world is more bastardized than the English language. Every English speaking country has a diffrent English language with different rules and terms. Even here State side there are atleast twenty different forms of Americanized English. Something said in Maine is going to be dramadically different than a statement with the same meaning said in New Mexico. The fact that there is an ocean between the US and the UK only makes this gap/variation more apparent.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> Truth be told....No language in the world is more bastardized than the English language. Every English speaking country has a diffrent English language with different rules and terms. Even here State side there are atleast twenty different forms of Americanized English. Something said in Maine is going to be dramadically different than a statement with the same meaning said in New Mexico. The fact that there is an ocean between the US and the UK only makes this gap/variation more apparent.



Colloquialisms aside, it's pretty easy for one English speaker to understand another.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 13, 2008)

Of course all Canadians are polar bears... we loose half our weight in the winter and wander the ice fields looking for seals to spear after that.  Oh wait.... 

  (Too much BBC)


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> This thread? Post 92? Seems to have been right here ... But hey, actually I don't really care ... night-night all. Sleep well.


 


this was in ref to a joke i did not understand.

and the the comment was in ref to comedy.

some programes the americans love the brits dont understand the homour and some of our programmes and comedys the americans dont like or understand the humour.


and if you didnt care you must of read the thread [the whole thread] to get there.


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

jols said:


> this was in ref to a joke i did not understand.
> 
> and the the comment was in ref to comedy.
> 
> some programes the americans love the brits dont understand the homour and some of our programmes and comedys the americans dont like or understand the humour.



well....most of British comedy is aird on public broadcasting stations....no one watches public broadcasting, just can't stand being begged for money when all you want to do is sit down and watch the tele.


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

What is a public broadcast station?


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

jols said:


> What is a public broadcast station?



A non profit broadcasting station run entirely on contributions of the viewers.


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

how strange, nobody would probably watch that here either.

hey but hang on a minute we do.

we pay  yearly tv liecence. do you?


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

somebody changed my title.

its true i cant stop posting but only on this thread though. nothing is interesting elsewhere


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

We pay a cable bill but that is paying for the network of cables and wires and cable company employes, not the programming.

We pay for programming by buying beer


----------



## Battou (Apr 14, 2008)

jols said:


> somebody changed my title.
> 
> its true i cant stop posting but only on this thread though. nothing is interesting elsewhere




LOL, I just noticed that.


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

Jols, you're either getting entertainment from this thread and people giving you attention, or you're a very petty person. Either way, you're coming across as a bit of a pillock.

You appear to have a aura of arrogance about you but you've shown that you don't have the level of intelligence you believe you hold.  One of those people with a blindness to all others who have slight differences to themselves.

Do you have friends? Do your children actually like you? Or does everyone simply tolerate you through necessity? You appear to be drawn to crowds, but don't realise you're in the middle of them and everyone outside is giggling.

Or... you're getting kicks from this thread and people spending time on you. This is rather pathetic if true and will only make the giggles turn to raucous laughter.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 14, 2008)

jols said:


> somebody changed my title.



Things like that happen on here.
Gets boring after a while :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

jols said:


> somebody changed my title.
> 
> its true i cant stop posting but only on this thread though. nothing is interesting elsewhere



well i thought seeing as though you were having such a good time....


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

*Carry On Spamming*


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

you all keep replying so i keep feeding and yes it does amuse me


1388 views people just cant help but have a look.


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

From Wikipedia...

Troll: An Internet troll or simply *troll* in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.
I would also included people who make posts just for attention and viewing figures.

So if you admit we are all feeding a Troll... and we don't allow Trolls on the forum, should i ban you?

(To be honest iv banned people much quicker and for far less in the past, but im trying to throw you a rope here... however comments like you just made will get you banned and i don't want to be seen to 'toy' with you, so unless you really want to go i suggest you stop baiting people).


----------



## jols (Apr 14, 2008)

ok you guys win.

this thread is closed [for me]


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

ok i'll do you a favour and lock it. Also because you insist on turning your pm's off, i'll give you your final warning here.
Any more baiting on the forum will result in you being banned. I think i have been very patient with you, and like i said i wouldn't often give people as many chances. Use your time here to view photos and read information, stay away from off topic discussions altogether (especially seeing as tho they bore you so much). Do this and you will still have access to TPF, however one more offense and you will get no more warnings.


----------

